
Anita Sarkeesian interview: 'The word “troll” feels too childish. This is abuse' - ColinWright
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/29/anita-sarkeesian-gamergate-interview-jessica-valenti?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
746F7475
>Sarkeesian doesn’t give me the address of her San Francisco apartment over
email. Instead, she texts it to me a few hours before we’re set to meet.

Because texting is so much more safer than email and what would it even matter
if when she sent the address? Then again her job is to be victim, so this is
just her attempt to act like any of the threats were credible.

Just in case someone doesn't know about the threats, none of the death threats
have been reported to FBI (or even local PD) and the shooting threat that
"forced Sarkeesian to cancel her talk" was pronounced as bogus by police
several hours before she canceled her talk.

I'm not saying that people making these threats aren't doing bad things, but
Sarkeesian is trying to build an empire on being the victim.

